# AndroHard & AndroLean Log!



## Typo (Oct 3, 2011)

_First of all let me say that this is 100% non-sponsored and I bought these products off of Amazon.com and not off of primordialperformance with any discount codes promising a log or anything.

_
Typo's AndroHard & AndroLean Log!








I will be posting daily (hopefully) with a list of any side effects that I feel and my workout.


Monday-legs
Tuesday-chest
 Wednesday-back
Thursday-Off
Friday-Shoulders
Sat-arms
 sunday-off

30minutes cardio every day.
Hit abs every other day 

Legs: 

Barbel Squat: 10/8/6/4
Barbel Deadlift: 10/8/6/4
Leg curl: 15/15/15
Leg Ext. 15/15/15
 Standing Calve raise: 30/30/30

Chest:

 Barbell  flat bench: 10/8/6/4
 Incline Barbell Bench: 10/8/6/4
Flat DB flys: 12/12/12/12
Pushups: three sets to failure

Back:

Pull ups: 4 sets to failure
Barbell Row: 10/8/8/6
Dumbell row: 10/8/8/6


Shoulders:

Barbell shoulder press: 12/10/8/6
Side lateral raise: 15/15/15
 Front raises: 15/15/15
Barbell shrugs: 12/12/12/12
Reverse flys: 20/20/20

Arms:

 Closegrip bench press: 10/8/6/4
Barbell curl: 12/12/10/8
DB kickback: 12/12/12
DB curl: 10/10/8/8



Started October 3rd, 2011
​


----------



## Typo (Oct 3, 2011)

*Day 1: 10/3/2011

*Woke up at 6am and ate breakfast (dem oatz) around 6:30.  

Took Dose #1: 7:00am - 3 AL    3 AH  
Took Dose #2: 2:30pm - 3 AL    3 AH

Weight: 180.8lb


Had oats for breakfast, a salad for lunch and chicken breast for dinner and between lunch and dinner.


Supplements:

Animal Pak 
Jack3d

 Effects:

Muscle Mass: Just started today.
Strength: Seemed to be a bit up but might be placebo effect. 
Stamina: I had so much energy for my workout it was ridiculous.
Fat Loss: Just started today.
Libido: No increase
Motivational Energy: I had an extremely high amount of energy today.
Anti-Aging: Not sure how to rate this.

Side Effects:

Aggression: Tad bit but not probably not from this.
Water Retention: None so far
Acne: None
Hair Loss: None
Prostate Swelling: Err.. Not sure how to figure this but doubt it.
Blood Pressure: Normal 


Workout: 

Legs: 

30minutes cardio.
Barbel Squat: 10/8/6/4
Barbel Deadlift: 10/8/6/4
Leg curl: 15/15/15
Leg Ext. 15/15/15
 Standing Calve raise: 30/30/30


Workout Thoughts:

I didn't expect deadlifts after squats to be that bad but it was pretty intense. I got through it full of energy though.

Overall a great workout.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 3, 2011)

Subb'd. Good luck with your run!


----------



## Rodja (Oct 4, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## ryansm (Oct 4, 2011)

In to follow


----------



## Typo (Oct 4, 2011)

*Day 2: 10/4/2011

*Woke up at 6am and ate breakfast (dem oatz) around 6:30 again.  

 Took Dose #1: 7:00am - 3 AL    3 AH  
Took Dose #2: 2:30pm - 3 AL    3 AH

 Weight: 179.0  


 Had oats for breakfast, a salad for lunch and grilled chicken pita for dinner.


Supplements:

Animal Pak 
Jack3d
Whey Protein

 Effects:

Muscle Mass: Not noticing anything yet.
 Strength: Might be up not really sure yet. 
 Stamina: Seemed average 
Fat Loss: Down 1.8lb
Libido: Ohhh yeah
 Motivational Energy: Felt great all day but didn't have too much energy for my workout.
 Anti-Aging: I'm going to remove this after this post for now on.

Side Effects:

Aggression: None
 Water Retention: None so far
Acne: None
 Hair Loss: None
 Prostate Swelling: Removing this after this post as I cannot gauge it.
Blood Pressure: Removing aswell.


Workout: 

Chest:

30min cardio.
 Barbell  flat bench: 10/8/6/4
  Incline Barbell Bench: 10/8/6/4
Flat DB flys: 12/12/12/12
 Pushups: three sets to failure


Workout Thoughts:

 The workout was pretty intense. I ended up starting to fail on the incline benching though and started to feel sick. I ended it after the flys and didn't get to the pushups as I was feeling sick and was too tired.

Debating adding 30min of cardio in the mornings from 5:30am to 6am but I'm usually too tired in the mornings but we'll see if I have enough energy to do it.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 4, 2011)

Convincing myself to do morning cardio is definitely the hardest challenge, lol. I like to sleep in as long as I can.


----------



## Logman (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice log, bro.


----------



## HereToStudy (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah whatever happened here?!


----------



## HereToStudy (Jun 10, 2012)

Typo, you come back to the boards yet?


----------

